# East Bay



## rdrew5762 (May 14, 2013)

Anyone else have a tough morning on East bay, or was it just me? Would love to hear what some of the other guys out there did. Fished several reefs with only 1 dink trout and a redfish to show for it. It was a little rough but nothing i havent fished in before. Didn't see much bait moving at any of the spots we stopped at.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Maybe this weekends fireworks has something to do with it!


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

No, same for me. One 20" trout, a few other bites, that was it. Fished Trinity early. No bait nothing.

It will switch. Tide was very weak.

Shallow


----------



## rdrew5762 (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Glad someone else saw the same thing. The wife had tagged along this morning to get some sun and enjoy the boat ride.....I blamed it on her for giving me the bad juju.........Hope everybody has a great 4th!


----------



## Fishn Fool (Jun 19, 2017)

Heading that way in the morning with my girl too. Hope I don't get the same results.... lol. Might try the pocket and the jetties also, they have been good to me.


----------



## bmccle (Jun 10, 2012)

*East bay*

1 18" flounder for me. Didn't get on the water until 9. Through soft plastics. Just assumed nobody would have live bait left. Saw quite a few boaters soaking croaker, saw one trout caught.


----------



## Redfh2667 (Mar 2, 2008)

Tough morning all the way round as I was in West Bay at 6:25-9:30AM and had two blowups. The first was small 14" trout but the second was epic. The trout hit my white Spook Sr and came out of the water at least 6'. It was an awesome sight but even then I still lost him but for those 8 seconds it was like magic. Then nothing all morning and I threw everything. 

Oh well tight lines to everyone and remember it's America's day this week. Take time to think what we truly are grateful for and thanks for all that our law enforcement and first responders and military and the cast thousands that I can't fathom that have helped this great country and the freedoms we enjoy. God Bless America.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

My Daughter fished with her boyfriend and his dad in Trinity today, said it was slow. 2 reds, 1 flounder and a couple dink trout. Happy 4th y'all!


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

Tons of gafftop out by in the middle bay yesterday. One 18" trout. One undersize.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwool (Jun 21, 2016)

Shew...thought it was just us being bad fisherman. Yes, we were out Sunday morning arriving at "Big" Hanna's around 7am. Brutal as it almost had the "look" that it might be a good day but turned out otherwise! Put 3 trout in the box matched by 3 hardheads (not in the box) and that was all she wrote after multiple drifts. Struck out at Elm Grove on the way in. Some signs of bait, little water moving, but all in all a beautiful morning on the water. If only the fish had cooperated.

On a good note, the TCD ramp was quite calm and everyone was mindful of each other...not something you see very often.

Happy 4th to all...


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

Fished all over the bay last 3 days and only a couple finfish, skin fish of all type plentiful everywhere I went from shorelines to channel banks. Trout have not come up into the bay yet in numbers.


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish (Jul 11, 2016)

Fish are there, they're just scattered out. Catching trout in east bay this summer isn't going to be as easy as it has been the past couple of years because we haven't had the fresh water up north to concentrate them on the south end.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

The fish are there, just not feeding. I agree, they are scattered out. So is the bait. It will turn around. Be patient and keeping exploring different areas. You will find them.

I have been chasing them a long time, and will continue to do so. I gave up deer hunting a few years ago because it became too easy to kill a deer decent deer just sitting in a deer stand. I have enough heads. Let someone else go get them. Chasing trout, redfish and dove still keeps the adventure going.

Have a happy 4th of July. Boat is staying home until the next weekend at least. May try Sabine although the reports do not sound great,

Shallow


----------



## rocketguy (Oct 29, 2011)

I was at Little Hannah's this morning. We made a few drifts and managed two trout, one a fat 21" and the other a 17". I'd say we were on of the luckier boats because there weren't too many catches. Very weak tides.


----------



## SETXJR (May 12, 2014)

Buddy and I limited Sunday morning and went back to the same spot Monday and had zero bites. ZERO

That little bit of West wind messed us up. Tight lines!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

*On like Donkey Kong*

It's not. Been talking with several fishermen. Just not as good as last couple
Of years. No easy pickings. Going to have to work for them since they are scattered all over. Of course there are people that will find a good school and limit out . you just have to do your homework and find them ,learn their pattern for the summer. Seaching..seek and destroy! And of course, CPR also.
It's all about that THUMP ! Gotta love it.


----------



## Salty_UH (Feb 15, 2017)

fished sunday and monday with similar results as above....sunday fishing deep best results

monday, caught two of the biggest black tip sharks i have seen while wading with a buddy..2nd shark we decided to take back to the boat for the boat "drinkers" to have a look...

other than that excitement we could have easily won a gafftop contest!

my "monday" morning quarterbacking thinks slow to no tide movement and the fact that the wind could not stay a steady direction both days has the pattern off.


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

One more 18" trout today on a pepper chartreuse paddle tail. Gafftop were still there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdrew5762 (May 14, 2013)

I'm gonna give it another try tomorrow after work.....don't think i'll venture out on the 4th with all of the boat traffic. Can't catch em at home! See you guys on the reefs......


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

As poor as it's been, anyone rethink the 5 fish limit? TPWL might not let this opportunity go


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoT (Feb 22, 2005)

*Bad 2 days*

I ran all over East and West Bay yesterday and had trouble even losing a bait. Hardheads got the live shrimp a few times but generally no bites at all. It was rough out there by the end of the day.

Today was more of the same. Went to West bay reefs and North shoreline. Few gafftops but still amazed Croaker and Shrimp get nada all day.


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

14 mph West Southwest winds, sandy stained water. Wait until winds shift to the East.

7am-9am on July 3rd landed 4 slot reds on shrimp. I was going to fish the outgoing tide mid day but it got hot fast.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Sounds like trout fishing is pretty much done for the year. Probably best to just stay home and take up knitting or painting.


----------



## Txgcfishing (Sep 2, 2016)

Sunday morning Wade in west bay produced a redfish flounder and trout for me. Little tide movement hurt us for sure. All on plastic!!


----------

